# gluten free



## charcoal junkie (Dec 2, 2013)

My 10 year old son has been diagnosed with celiac. Any one have any GOOD recipes for gluten free hamburger buns, hotdog buns, wraps, bread, and pizza dough. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rlk438 (Dec 2, 2013)

Search on here and there is a cauliflower pizza crust. under groups go see YAWYE  (you are what you eat). Also do a search on here for paleo (paleo diet) I would drop the word diet to get more hits. A friends kid has problems with gluten. Let me know and I can relay questions to them. I know there is gluten free flower.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 8, 2013)

"Against The Grain," "Food For Life" And "Three Bakers" all make great Gluten-Free products that really taste well. The first two are found in freezers, the other fresh. (Or you could order them online).

Amaranth is a fabulous gluten-free grain that I eat daily and love.

There are tons of pastas too, made from brown rice flour and which taste as great as pasta from anywhere. The brands "Tinkyada" pasta, "King Soba" and also "Hodgson Mill" have both wheat and wheat-free pastas, and good ones.

Enjoy! Cheers! - Leah


----------

